
Show HN: How to stop the polarization/toxicity filling the web [video] - brlewis
https://youtu.be/PXvU1h44jVw
======
brlewis
The submitted link is for an introductory video. The place to try it out is
[https://en.howtruthful.com/o/](https://en.howtruthful.com/o/)

